# EMS & Troubleshooting - from HYUNDAI



## العقاب الهرم (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

اليكم برنامج فلاش عن

Engine Management System and Troubleshooting

من شركة هيونداى ......











































حجم البرنامج 31MB

للتحميل اضغط هنا
​


----------



## programme (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور يا غالي


----------



## morsyb_2010 (1 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل العقاب 
ملف ثري جدا، فجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## islam88 (1 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علم


----------



## أسامةعبد الله (6 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (10 يناير 2010)

programme قال:


> مشكووووووووور يا غالي



عفوا اخى
سررت بمرورك


----------



## hooold (20 يناير 2010)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 يناير 2010)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> 
> اليكم برنامج فلاش عن
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
وفقك الله وبارك فيك م. العقاب الهرم


----------



## سمير شربك (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا أخي العقاب 
دائما منك الجديد والمفيد والمميز 
لك تحياتي


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الارحيم
:7::7::7::7::7:​
بجد انا مش عارف اقول لك ايه على الموضوع الجميل ده
ولا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا​:56::56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56::56:
:56::56::56:
:56::56:
:56:​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 يناير 2010)

مجهود لا يقدر بثمن
بورك فيك


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (2 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ اخي العقاب على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## aboudi_y (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## moh_cam2002 (8 أبريل 2010)

شكراً


----------



## auto_prof (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## usamasorial (2 يناير 2012)

ربنا يزيدك من علمه كمان وكمان


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## saad_srs (5 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 2030 (9 يناير 2012)

thanxxxx​


----------



## mohie (10 يناير 2012)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا على هذا الموضوع القيم ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## emadlaith (10 يناير 2012)

بالتوفيـــــق


----------



## black88star (28 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
مشـــــــــــكور


----------



## علاء الصراف (1 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## يعقوب الخفاجي (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## WALID85AYA (16 فبراير 2012)

راااااااااااائع بصراحة تسلم يا كبير


----------



## eng/hamdy (12 أبريل 2012)

حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (23 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم البرنامج لا يعمل عندي عن طريق هذا الرابط ممكن ان تقوم بتحميلة مره ثانية عن طريق برنامج ميدافير


----------



## eng haytham (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nailking64 (23 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور يا اخي العزيز


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 يناير 2013)

تم تثبيت الموضوع وشكرا لمشرفنا القدير العقاب فدائما مواضيعه ثرية بالمعلومات وذات اخراج بديع


----------



## تاج العلم (23 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## GOSEF (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## GOSEF (28 أبريل 2013)

اافضل الاجهزه لبرمجه ecu لبرمجه بروسسور mc68hc11f1 وعائله الموتورلا وبرمجه بروسسور st10f275 كونترول bosh للسيارات الصيني ارجو الاهتمام رقم الecu 1-bosch me7 10-01-25 
ecu2-magneti marelli iaw 16f.t8


----------



## GOSEF (28 أبريل 2013)

هل اجهزه التيوننك تعمل كمبرمجه للكونترول شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (22 مايو 2013)

شكرا على الفلاش الرائع


----------



## عبدالرحمن الفوزان (28 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المحجوب توتي (12 يونيو 2013)

شكرا اخي تم التحميل 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## mirano (12 يوليو 2013)

لا يعمل ممكن اعادة التحميل وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا لكم


----------



## دهب عادل (18 يوليو 2013)

الرابط لا يعمل ممكن اعادة التحميل وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا لكم


----------



## mohamedvista (20 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamedvista (20 يوليو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الاحتباس الحراري (25 يوليو 2013)

يعطيك العافيه كانت مواضيع مفيده


----------



## الاحتباس الحراري (25 يوليو 2013)

اسئلكم ياشباب مازذا تعرفون عن الاحتباس الحراري


----------



## aboo yousef (30 أكتوبر 2013)

أين روابط التحميل


----------



## engineer (30 أكتوبر 2013)

تم مراجعة الرابط وهو يعمل وبحالة جيدة


----------



## engineer (30 أكتوبر 2013)

aboo yousef قال:


> أين روابط التحميل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رابط التحميل بعد نهاية عرض الصور الخاصة بالبرنامج موجود بنفس المشاركة الاولى للموضوع


----------



## الميكنيكي (2 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خييييييييير


----------



## لطفي صلاح (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*Ems*

برنامج جميل


----------



## م محمد بكر (15 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا يا أستاذنا


----------



## modi_feda (3 يونيو 2014)

شغل راااااائع يسلم اللي عمله


----------



## waelazzaz (7 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engahmed_hvac12 (9 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررر
بجد تسلم الملف كتير رائع


----------



## fares619 (13 يناير 2015)

شكرا​


----------



## ..saleem.. (15 فبراير 2015)

شكلاا


----------



## aboo yousef (4 مارس 2015)

thank you this fail


----------



## aboo yousef (4 مارس 2015)

very thanks


----------



## معاذ عبدالرءوف (27 أبريل 2015)

الف الف شكر


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

تحياتنا لك


----------



## sherif2m mostafa (30 يناير 2017)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed alfar (29 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس علي هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## أبونوافل (4 يوليو 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------

